

Why I can’t kick the Apple iPhone habit - cgbystrom
http://scobleizer.com/2010/07/11/why-i-cant-kick-the-apple-iphone-habit/

======
lurkinggrue
I use my cellphone for phone calls far too much to consider an iPhone.

I like streaming music on my way to work and continue to listen to it at my
desk and that would be impossible to do with the iPhone given the lack of AT&T
signal at my desk.

